

Douglas Coupland: A radical pessimist's guide to the next 10 years - cwan
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/a-radical-pessimists-guide-to-the-next-10-years/article1750609/singlepage/#articlecontent

======
Semiapies
Alternate title (and quick summary): Douglas Coupland hits midlife.

